# Walmart to Offer Pivate Label Wine



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

*Walmart in the U.S. announced that, sometime in 2010, it will begin offering customers a new discount item, its own store-brand of wine. The world's largest retail chain is teaming up with Ernest & Julio Gallo Winery of California to produce the wine at an affordable price, in the $2.00-$3.50 range.*

 
*Wine connoisseurs may not be inclined to put a bottle of Walmart brand into their shopping cart, but "there is a market for inexpensive wine," said Kathy Micken, professor of marketing at the University of Arkansas, "and the right name is important."*

 

*Customer surveys were conducted to determine the most attractive name for the Walmart wine brand. The top surveyed names in order of popularity were:

10. Chateau Traileur Parc

9. White Trashfindel

8. Big Red Gulp

7. World Championship Riesling

6. NASCARbernet

5. Chef Boyardeaux

4. Peanut Noir

3. I Can't Believe it's not Vinegar

2. Grape Expectations

1. Nasti Spumante

The beauty of Walmart wine is that it can be served with either white meat (Possum) or red meat (Squirrel).

P.S. Don't bother writing back that this is a hoax. I know possum is not a white meat.*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now because I did not register some of my wine names.... I am going to have to pay infrindgement penalties.

Possum is not a white meat ?? what is it that I have been eating ?

I busted a gut thanks !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping for a nice Dueling Banjolais for when you feel like squeeling like a pig.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good one Don !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ding da da ding da da ding ding ding:camp:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Too Funny Guys Chardenier!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

wally worlds favorite We'reLow.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL or Were Sold out right Now, I Hate Wal Mart!! I do my Business with Locally owned Businesses when I possibly can.


----------

